# What floor covering do you have?



## Squish_21 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just wondered what floor covering you have & if you find it suits you & your dog? 

I know some people say you can't have carpet with dogs or laminate floor drives you crazy when the dogs claws tap as they walk.

I have pale cream carpet in my lounge-diner(!) & laminate that looks like tiles in the kitchen.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tiles in kitchen, bathroom and conservatory, carpet elsewhere. My carpets need a good professional clean, largely due to the wheelchair rather than the dogs. The wheelchair is like riding a bicycle through the house!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have just changed my living room cream carpet to laminate. The carpet was disgusting as it had seen her through the puppy stage. Poppy got used to it very quickly. You can hear them on the laminate but it is not too bad. I did get a good quality one which is non scratch and water proof. It is the best thing I have ever done. Very easy to keep clean and tidy especially as Poppy likes to tear up any paper she can get hold of. Now just a quick sweep instead of getting Hoover out.
Mind you the doodle dash is a bit hairy but she does not seem to do it so much now perhaps she doesn't feel so safe x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ugly apartment grey carpet in the bedrooms (2 of them), living area, "dinning" area. Ugly tile in the kitchen, bathroom, and hall closet. I wish I had a say in what I have. The dogs do fine with the carpet. Only issue was when Amiee Jane was potty training (thank goodness for spot treatments).

Now the only issue is when they trip me when I have coffee (again, spot treatment).


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of carpet . . laminate floor in the kitchen . . wood floors in the dining area . . traction is not so good on the wood floor . . but they still manage with a few wipe outs from time to time!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

To add to my post I diligently spot cleaned the carpet with good quality cleaner. Poppy was potty trained quite quickly. Carpet didn't look too bad but after a while strange stains started to appear apparently it is the underlay that was the problem urine penetration  
Whilst having new stair carpet asked the fitter about laminate for the living room. He advised as I had a bitch to wait until she was clean as her urine would damage the laminate as it different to dog urine. You only have to look at the lawn to see evidence of that.
We now only have carpet upstairs.xx


----------



## Squish_21 (Jul 19, 2013)

I fear my pale cream carpet (only a year old) will take a battering with a puppy hehe!
It is supposed to be bleachable though.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have no carpet at all we have parkay floor throughout our apartment. She clicks a bit but we keep her nails short so can't barely hear her.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a very light gray carpet in most of the house, needs cleaning right now! Bette isn't rough on it, but the cats tend to eat too much and bring it up on the carpet. Yucky! I have vinyl in kitchen and halls. My house is 'only' 100 years old, fairly old for the area, and my floors are a bit wavy, so couldn't do hardwood or laminate. Bette likes to dig but only on her own special area rug, fortunately!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have ceramic tile in the bath and the kitchen and carpet in the rest of the house ..brown in the living room like a maroon in my bedroom and a tan in my PC room.so far we have had little problems .even when we were training her she all ways mad her little mistakes in the kitchen so that was good 'i do have one little spot in the hallway where ginger loves to pull on the rug till she gets a threat out and then sits and chews it like gum for about an hour haa Haa .I'm trying to find some thing to put on there to make her stop


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Only carpet on the stairs, we did have it on the landing near the back door but that's the access to the garden and it was a chore re drying, cleaning feet so changed it to wood x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We moved into our brand new house in December and Tilly came into our lives in march - so our cream/biscuit coloured carpets were only a few months old. We have a striped carpet on the stairs and landing, which hides a multitude of sins and ceramic tiles in the kitchen (super easy to clean!) the cream lounge carpet seems fine, we always cleaned up any accidents the moment the happened and there are no lasting marks


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Laminate in the hall and front living room, tiles in the kitchen / dining room / utility and a cream carpet in the lounge. Stripy carpet on the stairs which we paid a bit more for and is hard wearing due to having 2 kids and Billy! We usually restrict Billy to the tiled / laminate area if we are out.


----------

